# catfish clinic



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I am thinking about holding a daytime hands-on catfish clinnic this summer, probably in July. 

Is anyone interested in attending and learning more about catching channel catfish?


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

I am always willing to learn something new. Depending on when, and where it is, I would show up. Keep me posted.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

i would too,just depending when and where


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Also for me depends on location and when.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

ditto........


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff,
Count me in if its within an hours drive or so.


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

I may interested as well, depending on when/where.

Thanks!


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Ditto.on where and when.


----------



## Sundance (Apr 15, 2004)

count me in.


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Any updates on whether or not you are going to run the clinic? Any ideas on date/time/location?

I'm always eager to learn new stuff


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I wouldnt mind attending..I guess it would depend on when and where and if it conflicts with my work schedule.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm looking at mid-July or August. I'll put up more information next week. It will either be on a Saturday or Sunday for sure.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

neocats1 said:


> I'm looking at mid-July or August. I'll put up more information next week. It will either be on a Saturday or Sunday for sure.


you know a where yet neo?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Not Yet. I'll decide soon.


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

I vote for a Saturday


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

like to know when and were I agree with a saturday


----------

